# xbox 360 games in kolkata



## bkpeerless (Jan 25, 2007)

my father just bought xbox 360 for me 3 months ago. since then i am unable to buy any new games because they r to expencieve in kolkata more than rs 1000. can anyone tell me where i can buy cheap xbox360 games in kolkata. i dont care if the r pairated. without games my xbox 360 is useless..


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 25, 2007)

You can't ask for pirated games here.....


----------



## Stalker (Jan 25, 2007)

well....xbox titles generally retail for abt 2.5k
i don't think a pirated game will work on an original xbox 360...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

You need to mod your xbox 360 to play pirated. I can not give any more information regarding that. 

But beware if you install a mod chip. The warrant is gone and you can not use xbox live.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont need xbox live just chip games . where to get mod chip.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

woow man, your XBoX is just 3months old & you wanna mod it

it'll be waste of all the money your dad spent to get the Original stuff.

try getting games on Rent.

btw is the warranty period for 3 months or 1 year.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 25, 2007)

thats true. :<
but from where will i rent games. non of my friends have xbox360.

and plz tell if there is any shop in kolkata selling chip games
(pirated in your lang) for 360 or any shop that rent games


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> try getting games on Rent..



Like we live in US, and renting culture is here .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

arre bhai, atleast we can try cant we.

my frnd used to get some PS2 games from a CD shop (they also had mini Game Parlour with 3 PS2).

he used to get those CD's/DVD's @ 50 bucks for Three days.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 25, 2007)

but is there any in kolkata(


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey andmin block this thread


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 26, 2007)

^^ Admins left this forum. now only mods here.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 26, 2007)

^^is that true??


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 26, 2007)

becauz its new console games are expensive everywhere in delhi also and if u buy PS3 or Wii the cost of games for these consoles will be same


----------



## gearsofinvention (Feb 14, 2009)

bkpeerless said:


> my father just bought xbox 360 for me 3 months ago. since then i am unable to buy any new games because they r to expencieve in kolkata more than rs 1000. can anyone tell me where i can buy cheap xbox360 games in kolkata. i dont care if the r pairated. without games my xbox 360 is useless..



I can get u original sealed Xbox 360 games for 1000 each. I can also get you PSP, PS3 and PS2 games for cheap. Let me know at gearsofinvention@yahoo.com


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 14, 2009)

gearsofinvention said:


> I can get u original sealed Xbox 360 games for 1000 each. I can also get you PSP, PS3 and PS2 games for cheap. Let me know at gearsofinvention@yahoo.com



Orly? Like second hand games? sealed by Freshwrap??? lul


----------



## hellgate (Feb 14, 2009)

@bkpeerless  try the gray market.u'll get the original titles cheaper than market over there.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2009)

*sigh*

A 2 year old thread bumped.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry dear I am in uk if I had there I would have tell definetily. just let me  know can we play xbox 360 in uk which you bought in India?


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes we can play. as they has same Voltage 220~240v just that you can't play US and Japan verzions as they support only 110v you will have to get a converter and preferablly a 300w one.. Old Xbox360 w/o Jasper chip set consume about 205w and new ones with 65nm technology consume 175w but its advisable to use 300w for both.
I use a 400w for my US xbox 360 with jasper chip... overall the console is silent but the fan inside the power brick is a bit noisy.. as in it breaks the silence


----------



## gearsofinvention (Mar 23, 2009)

ayuboy said:


> Orly? Like second hand games? sealed by Freshwrap??? lul


Wrapped not in freshwrap, but original packaging. If you want any game, then tell me.


----------

